# Favorite TV show sets in miniature....



## onthesetflickr

Click on the link to see...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Seaview

I just scratched the surface looking at those builds; I'm very impressed! 
Incidentally, welcome to HobbyTalk! :hat:


----------



## X15-A2

Really great concept and work. I've long wanted to do something similar in 3D virtual environment. Hats off the fellow who didn't just think about it but got it done!


----------



## onthesetflickr

THanks X15-A2 and Seaview!


----------



## Mr. Wabac

Have to agree - I'm glad someone has taken a concept and actually built something from it. Always wanted to build the Star Trek sets from the floor plan that was in the Making Star Trek book way back when. It was interesting to see years later that Matt Jefferies had done just that to assist with stage setups and orientation for new directors. I guess part of my excuse was there was no plan for the lighting rig, which changes it from a series of flats to a real studio setting.

Very nice work. Did you have plans for any of these to work from or was it just guessimates based on watching a lot of television. Looks like you have some background in stage design - am I correct ?


----------



## John P

Pretty dang intersting idea, well executed!


----------



## onthesetflickr

Thanks John P and Wabac. Yes I have worked in TV and on a couple of these shows but many are educated guesses becuase I was not even born when they were on or was very young. You learn to know how walls favor the cameras and are never straight on like a normal room would be built. Also it helps to know the difference between film lighting and video tape studio lighting. After that, they are all done somewhat the same way.


----------



## Mr. Wabac

BTW, I remember seeing a model of the I Love Lucy sets at Universal Florida many years ago. Apparently, the sets were all painted and decorated in grey shades as it was better to match for B&W television/film at the time. Sounds strange to me, but that's what the exhibit stated.

Model was very detailed and covered the entire stage they shot in at Desilu.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Any chance we can see extream closeups. Flickr usually gives size options. Amazing work!


----------



## SteveR

Wow!

Got _Honeymooners_?


----------



## onthesetflickr

Thanks Ductapeforever and SteveR!
I hate to sound like a cheesy salesman but for close ups.... buy the book! ahaha
No Honeymooners. I Love Lucy would be the closest thing.


----------



## Seaview

I just ordered a copy; thanks in advance!


----------



## onthesetflickr

Thanks Seaview. Hope you enjoy it....


----------



## bucwheat

Lot of work,looks good.


----------



## onthesetflickr

*Thanks*

Thanks bucwheat....


----------



## smoke14

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

Those put a big smile on my face! Especially the 'Good Times' set with the outer hallway detail, of course, 'I Love Lucy' is just perfect. You sir, should be very proud!


----------



## Seaview

I just got done with your book a couple of minutes ago and all I can say is "Wow"!  Truly a labor of love in every one of those set dioramas! 
You've succeeded in replacing the "magic" of these being "real" dining rooms, diners, bedrooms, restaurants, schools, passenger ships, etc. with the very real magic of these sets being actual workplaces where folks not only in front of the cameras but many "unsung hero" people behind the scenes work hard to earn their living on a daily basis.
Very well done, sir! You have a very good eye and hand for detail & color!


----------



## SJF

Great job on all of those! Very impressive work. 

Sean


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## onthesetflickr

Thanks radrner...


----------



## JohnG7

*I love them*

This is fantastic. I'm a fan. :thumbsup:

If you ever want to build the BEWITCHED set, Adam R. Jones has created a masterful set of plans you should see:

http://www.1164.com/plans/index.html


----------



## onthesetflickr

Thanks. I have seen this site before with the Bewitched house and have even thought about doing it. The more I think about it though the more I think I am retired. The book is out, the work area is clean and I am worn out!


----------



## ClubTepes

Very interesting.

I'm curious about what you used for reference.

I take it you were able to come across blue prints for these sets?

What did you use for your lighting diagrams?
Kudos, as your light fixtures seem period.


----------



## Magesblood

The Young and the Restless? Really? What self-respecting modeler watches soaps?

And they SO need a That 70's Show basement set!


----------



## bucwheat

How about Mayberry.


----------



## onthesetflickr

Lighting is just from my set observations and has not changed much over the years. I Love Lucy is lit about the same as Two and a Half Men and everything in between that's shot on Film vs. Video tape. 

Young and Restless because I used to work there. It was easy for me to memorize things and come back and build them. Don't picture me folding laundry watching soaps becuase it's far from that!

Mayberry is one of my most requested along with Bewitched and Friends. Too many sets and not enough get up and go on my part.


----------



## goodtexan

No Y&R explanation needed onthesetflickr. Victor Newman rules!!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Great work. The Cheers set brings back happy memories.
Next: the Big Bang Theory set!


----------



## Mitchellmania

These are amazing pieces!! They should be in a museum!!! 
Eric Braeden is awesome!! I remember him in Rat Patrol and Escape from the Planet of the Apes!!! 
I would love to see sets from Lost in Space, The Odd Couple, Mary Tyler Moore Show, the Waltons, Kung Fu!!!


----------



## irocer

These are amazing models! I did see the Lucy model in FLA years ago and beibg a Trek nut always wanted to replica the set model ST had. These sort of things grab my attention. All of these are well beyond anything I ever thought about. Excellent work!!

What scale would these be built in? What kinda time in involved with one of these?


----------



## onthesetflickr

Thanks everyone...

Goodtexan- You like the "Mustache?" He was always a jerk I thought.

Cro Magnon Man- Never have seen that show! I don't watch TV nowadays. 

Michellemania- I have thought about Mary Tyler Moore. Waltons would be good too as well as Dukes of Hazzard.

Irocer-I really don't know the scale. That's a good question that I have been asked before. Typical Lego brick scale I guess. Each one takes about three weeks start to finish working about 2 or 3 hours per day.


----------



## Seaview

Actually, I think you've accomplished a well-done job with each of these, and deserve to take a well-earned break from these sets.
Someday, maybe several years from now, I hope you'll get back into it and do the ALF set, and the Gilligan's Island set as well.


----------



## corlando52

*Superman, too!*



Mr. Wabac said:


> BTW, I remember seeing a model of the I Love Lucy sets at Universal Florida many years ago. Apparently, the sets were all painted and decorated in grey shades as it was better to match for B&W television/film at the time. Sounds strange to me, but that's what the exhibit stated.
> 
> Model was very detailed and covered the entire stage they shot in at Desilu.


This same concept was carried out with George Reeves' Superman costume. Instead of the traditional red cape, blue suit, the cape was a deep maroon, almost brown, and the suit was grey, because red and blue didn't "read" as red and blue in black and white. The maroon and grey looked more like red and blue.
Here's a great picture of the color suit next to the black and white suit:









Chris


----------



## irishtrek

What, no Star Trek?????
Nice link by the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## onthesetflickr

Thanks. No Star Trek but I do have a new one. Fox News...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4892813852/


----------



## Seaview

Very colorful & impressive, Charles! I wish you had included that one in the book, but you're the author, so it was your perogative.


----------



## onthesetflickr

Thanks Seaview. That one is hot off the modeling table and did not exist when the book was put together. If I do enough news sets, I might put out a second book just for them. They don't take as long as sitcoms and I have also worked in news a lot and can turn them out pretty fast. Next up is BBC news.


----------



## smallville

i like only Cro Magnon Man this fantastic tv series that rock..


----------



## RMC

what about......"THAT 70'S SHOW BASEMENT ????????


----------



## dipstick

*WOW - very cool. *


----------



## onthesetflickr

Thanks everyone. Now BBC news is complete.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4933624272/


----------



## Rolls

Wow, that BBC set is detailed and very realistic. That is such a unique thing to model...thanks for posting it.


----------



## onthesetflickr

Thanks! I have posted some new ones. Partridge Family and Bewitched!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## onthesetflickr

Lots of new shows! Check them out....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

Others seemed surprised by the soap sets; I was blown away by _Keeping Up Appearances_! Where's the Royal Doulton with the hand-painted periwinkles?


----------



## onthesetflickr

Royal Doulton with the hand-painted periwinkles was being used in a waterside picnic with riperian entertainments so it was off of the set. The rug that Elizabeth spills coffee on every episode is there however....


----------



## RMC

is there a source where we could find the drawings of a particular show set ?


----------



## onthesetflickr

Like blueprints or sketches? No not that I know of.


----------



## miniature sun

That BBC News set is just insane! Amazing work....


----------



## Seaview

:hat: All of his miniature sets are GREAT! I just ordered his second book! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Excellent work Sir!!:thumbsup:

Have you ever thought of the interior of *"The Wanderer"*,The Train used in *The Wild Wild West*?

Or the stage set from the Ed Sullivan show when the Beatles first Played to the USA back in 1964?


----------



## onthesetflickr

Thanks Miniature Sun, Seaview and beatlepaul. I have put down my modeling paints for a moment while I work on other things. Who knows one day I would like to start building sets again. It will happen sooner or later.


----------

